

The Genie language - reinhardt
https://live.gnome.org/Genie

======
iam
Like python syntax, except it compiles to GObject-using C. Reminds me a lot of
Boo for .NET

Don't like the arg:type syntax, too used to python's : symbol meaning begin
new block. Maybe it got that from functional languages that use arg:type?

The real problem is that nobody will be using this, since there's no libraries
for it (can't even use GObject C libraries because not everything is available
at runtime, e.g. you can't tell what non-virtual member functions an object
has available). It compiles to C and supports plain pointers, plain function
calls, so why not have a feature that scans C headers and automatically
generates bindings out of it?

I see absolutely no reason to use this over Vala, which has far more language
features and has the same "compiles to C and doesn't have VM bloat" advantage.

~~~
groovy2shoes
Based on the article, I reckon it takes the arg:type syntax from Delphi.
Pascal, to the best of my knowledge, was the first language to use such
notation. I think it's likely that ML borrowed that syntax from Pascal, but I
can't prove it.

